# Do NOT buy Modolo products ...



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps I am venting my gripe with Modolo, but I believe it is worth sharing to perhaps spare someohe else similar grief:

I had a pair of Modolo Curvissimo KX carbon handlebars, which I loved for their shape and ride charateristics, but which developed a crack in the clamp area. Obviously, they were no longer safe to ride, so, at the instruction of the retailer I returned them to the distributor (Ibex Sports). I was confident that they would be warrantied since I was well within the 2-year warranty period (had the bars about 10 months) and I had always followed Modolo's specific stem torque requirements (with a Park torque wrench). Afterall, a $250 bar should be backed by a good warranty service I presumed.

I was surprised then when Ibex informed me that they would not honor the warranty because I had used a Stella Azurra stem, which they claimed was incompatible with the bars. Odd, given that Stella Azurra stems are used by several teams in the pro peleton. I replied that it's their responsibility to inform the consumer of such in the product literature (as Easton does) if they plan to void the warranty. No dice. I even wentsofar as to promise to purchase and use a Modolo stem if they replaced the bars. Still no dice. They finally returned the damaged bars to me at my request.

My only recourse is to inform as many people as possible in the hopes of preventing some other poor chap from falling vicitm to a company apparently unwilling to honor their product's warranty and who seem to care little for customer satisfaction.


----------



## Crankist (Feb 3, 2004)

That's a pretty ugly story.
It seems to me though, that your retailer is supposed to handle this for you while enjoying his markup. And failing a warranty replacement, he would offer a substantial price break on whatever you chose as a replacement. Try dropping this back in his lap.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

they're trying to screw you. sue them in small claims court. that's what it's for.


----------



## Nate Haler (Jul 14, 2004)

*a small claims suit would be impractical except against the LBS*



mohair_chair said:


> they're trying to screw you. sue them in small claims court. that's what it's for.


--------------------------------
even if the plaintiff gets a favorable judgement, the issue then becomes how to collect. From an importer or overseas mfg company, that is totally impractical. From the LBS, well that's a different story.

I suggest you drop it right back in the retailer's lap like the other poster said.


----------



## hackmechanic (Feb 14, 2003)

*Lbs?*

Why would the LBS be any better? They didn't make the bars. They didn't write the warranty on the bars. Though they made a cut on the sale of the bars their responsibility ends at the proper installation and in this case they didn't even install the bars. At the very most the LBS might (isn't obligated to) offer a discount on a replacement pair and they might appreciate a heads up on the poor warranty service offered on a product they sell but it's not likely to get the original poster any closer to getting the bars replaced. 

I'd suggest moving up the ladder a rung and contact Modolo directly (as if you had never talked to the distributor) and see what they say. If they suggest the bar should be warranteed forward the email to the distributor. If they refuse to help make sure Modolo knows about it, they may apply pressure from above. 

If Modolo tells you to pound sand then do as you've done here, make sure the world knows what kind of service they offer.

For what it's worth, I wouldn't warranty a bar installed with a Park torque wrench either. Only time I used one I broke the bolt. Tighten to the point where things hold an no more and you'll never have a problem. If you want to use a torque wrench get a real one (a "clicker") as the bar types are pretty much useless.


----------



## 996vtwin (May 11, 2004)

*Funny you mentioned this....*

My friend had the same Modolo carbon bar and it cracked at where the stem clamps. I asked him what happened and he said he "might " have over tightened it. I found it a bit strange as I have owned 3 carbon bars and never had a problem of cracking them due to over tightening. This does however shed some light on what may have happened....A BLOODY DEFECTIVE DESIGN!!!!!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

*TG* - 

Thanks for relaying the story, though it is a lousy shake for you. I would take them back to the retailer and I would contact Modolo. I would also make them both aware that if I didn't get at least some form of acceptable redress that I would spill the ugly story all over the 'net. Tell them about what Ibex did. I don't think a smaller mfg like Modolo needs the kind of exposure that may potentially hurt their sales.

Actually, I wouldn't want another of the same bar. It sounds like they'd would probably crack or break again, so why take the chance knowing what you know? I'd try to get an exchange for an Al bar, and maybe some store credit or other merch from Modolo.

Here is at least one bit of news you can give them about their product: I have been seriously considering the Curvissimo KX or the Zipp B2 carbon as my next handlebar, both are the same price. But now I've definitely ruled out the KX bar. At least the B2 has a Ti mesh around the clamp area.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

*Well, if it were me I'd not yet blame Modolo...*

my first complaint would be with Ibex Sports (and would that be London UK or Portsmouth NH? or?) as they are the ones interpreting the warranty condition that you do not have in writing. Did they sell you the bar without warning you of the stem you must use? Or special torque requirements of Modolo? Sounds like bullshit to me; hopefully direct contact with Modolo will yield better results. I can't believe a major product like this would not have specific warnings about stems that must be used, and certainly the guy selling it should be clear about such a warranty condition let alone the potential life-threatening hazard. Let us know what Modolo says...

Park's style of torque wrenches are fine, altho harder to be accurate with; I use a Snap-On torque wrench (clicker style) for lower range needs (up to say 14 Nm/150 inlbs) and a Park for needs beyond that. The Park style wrench doesn't need to be recalibrated like the clicker style ones eventually need.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Write Modolo yourself: http://www.modolo.com


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Make as big a stink as you possibly can and let them know how you plan to ruin them!*

some of these companies that don't honor their supposedly high end components (read Bontrager interview on Cyclingnews to see how Modolo and other may have failed to do their homework on these bars)

My firm belief is that if you make a big enough stink - and let them know how many people are not going to buy the bars because of the stupid penny wise and pound foolish decision not to replace your bars, you might get some action.

I may have the same probelm with Mavic with their Ksyrium SL's they cracked at the eyelet, which is clearly a manf. defect as the wheels had less than 1000 miles on them + I only weigh 170.. and word on the street is they are going to charge me $180 to replace them! Screw that. If I have to I will launch a website called Mavicsucks.com and get everyone to post their stories about how their Ksyrium's failed in the same manner - then I will email them the URL.

If this sounds like too much trouble for you, just try and move higher and higher up the ladder at Modolo or importer and let them know how dissapointed you are. Always remind them that you will seek out an post to every bulletin board int he free world to tell this story.

Good luck, and don't let them off the hook.

-Nik


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

I just wanted to let you know that I had the same thing happen to a Kestrel Pro EMS SL bar recently. When I removed my bar I noticed that I had a nasty crack, well wasn't really even a crack was more like crushed. I contacted Kestrel and told them about it, I made sure that I told them that I was aware that it was installer error, and that I was the installer. I also told them that I was using a Giant carbon stem.

Before I contacted them I had already bought another bar, an Easton. It hadn't even occured to me to have the bar warranteed. One day I just decided to give send them an e-mail. The next day I had a message on my voice mail to give them a call. When I spoke to them I was told that the Giant stem was definately not recomended for this bar.........well now they tell me. He tells me to send the bar back to them anyway and that they would take care of it this time for me. Talk about suprised! I even went as far as asking them if they could send me an oversized bar this time instead of a standard. They told me that would not be a problem, afterall they are the same price and the oversized is much stronger.

I know that this does not help you out any but I just wanted to let people know about how great Kestrel was with their warranty. Also, who knows but maybe you could mention this when you are talking to Modolo about your bar.

Oh yeah.....the Easton was sold on ebay.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Carbon bars?*



LowCel said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I had the same thing happen to a Kestrel Pro EMS SL bar recently. When I removed my bar I noticed that I had a nasty crack, well wasn't really even a crack was more like crushed. I contacted Kestrel and told them about it, I made sure that I told them that I was aware that it was installer error, and that I was the installer. I also told them that I was using a Giant carbon stem.
> 
> Before I contacted them I had already bought another bar, an Easton. It hadn't even occured to me to have the bar warranteed. One day I just decided to give send them an e-mail. The next day I had a message on my voice mail to give them a call. When I spoke to them I was told that the Giant stem was definately not recomended for this bar.........well now they tell me. He tells me to send the bar back to them anyway and that they would take care of it this time for me. Talk about suprised! I even went as far as asking them if they could send me an oversized bar this time instead of a standard. They told me that would not be a problem, afterall they are the same price and the oversized is much stronger.
> 
> ...


So you guys are buying lightweight carbon bars at a ridiculous cost... Seems as though I've seen plenty of aluminum bars that are almost as light (within grams), and they don't seem to develop this cracking problem. Call me crazy, but if you're spending $260 on a set of bars, you're nuts or have more money than sense.


----------



## CaptCaliber (Feb 3, 2002)

*ML is a moron.*



magnolialover said:


> So you guys are buying lightweight carbon bars at a ridiculous cost... Seems as though I've seen plenty of aluminum bars that are almost as light (within grams), and they don't seem to develop this cracking problem. Call me crazy, but if you're spending $260 on a set of bars, you're nuts or have more money than sense.


Don't listen to this chump. He rides solid steel bars because he is a 300lb cat five. He can't afford Carbon bars because he spent all his money on cheetos.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Don't listen to CaptCaliber...*



CaptCaliber said:


> Don't listen to this chump. He rides solid steel bars because he is a 300lb cat five. He can't afford Carbon bars because he spent all his money on cheetos.


He's just jealous that he can't drop a 300lb cheeto eating lard butt on a hard ride. He loves to hear my carbon frame creaking underneath my mammoth weight as it approaches implosion. He's also jealous because he cracks the scales at about, ummm, one fat [email protected] who can go and eat one full B.O.D.s.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

*Forgot to mention ...*

oh, forgot to mention that they offered to sell me another set for $175! How absurd given that is surely above their cost. Maybe a new business model: sell defective bars and then sell the same unlucky chumps a replacement at 70% the price, which is probably more than the bike shop paid.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> So you guys are buying lightweight carbon bars at a ridiculous cost... Seems as though I've seen plenty of aluminum bars that are almost as light (within grams), and they don't seem to develop this cracking problem. Call me crazy, but if you're spending $260 on a set of bars, you're nuts or have more money than sense.


Hmmm, lets see. My bar weighs 90 grams less than an aluminum bar that was actually smaller than it replaced. However, I could care less about the weight savings, what I buy them for is because they absorb almost all of the road vibrations. 

BTW, exactly who are you to tell people how to or not to spend their money. Also, if you are a 300 pound rider on a carbon frame then I really don't think you need to be giving advice.

Oh, one last thing.....I can afford them therefore I will continue to buy them!


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Hmmm, lets see. My bar weighs 90 grams less than an aluminum bar that was actually smaller than it replaced. However, I could care less about the weight savings, what I buy them for is because they absorb almost all of the road vibrations.
> 
> BTW, exactly who are you to tell people how to or not to spend their money. Also, if you are a 300 pound rider on a carbon frame then I really don't think you need to be giving advice.
> 
> Oh, one last thing.....I can afford them therefore I will continue to buy them!


Road shock, road shock, and more road shock. This is all I ever hear about from people. What the heck kind of roads are you riding on that there is all of this road shock. Now I used to live in the Northeastern US (Maine to be exact), and the roads there are horrible. Frost heaves from winter and all. I never had a problem with this so-called "road shock". Riding the road is a pleasant divestiture from mountain biking where there is shock. Lots of it. 

Anyway, I'm not 300 pounds on a carbon frame. That was just one of my racing friends giving me grief. I'm just saying that your money would be better spent somewhere else (upgrade some wheels). It's not my fault you guys are suckas.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey guys, I can tell you from riding the roads in upstate NY for many years that the pave' conditions in Paris-Roubaix are probably better. The Siberian-like weather doesn't help, and we can also thank that phuck-stick Pataki and the Legislature. But we got a tradition to uphold, so get outta heah will ya.

I'm plenty used to riding on these glorified cart paths, but that doesn't mean I like it. We NYer's/New Englander's are tough, remember? 

But hey - people go loopy for carbon forks, seatposts, wheels, seatstays, etc. Not just because they're lighter, but they do help with the rough stuff. So carbon bars aren't a 'bad' idea - as long as they can be made to hold up to the beating.

The thing I want to try the Zipp B2 for isn't the weight or even the comfort factor. It's the shape that I'm interested in! I wish they or someone would make drops like whats on the B2 and the Modolo, and I'd buy them.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Well in WV there are plenty of bad roads, however I enjoy riding therefore I will do whatever possible to make the ride more enjoyable. As for the mountain bike reference I have shocks to take up most of those vibrations, I have a carbon bar on that bike too.

As for the statement that the money would better be spent on lighter wheels that is correct if you have to choose between the two. When you already have light wheels should you not upgrade anything else? I agree that the rotational weight is the most important but after that any weight loss on a bike is a good thing, as long as it doesn't make the bike unreliable.


----------



## BrunoCiclismo (Aug 19, 2004)

*Installation of Carbon Bars*

Just a few tips on installing Carbon bars (as a mechanic at an LBS, I see my fair shair of bars).

1. Make sure the bar and stem are compatible. We are a Stella dealer, and they list their stems as a 31.75 and I just looked up Modolo and theirs is a 31.8. With aluminum bars, that would be fine, but it's a big no-no with carbon bars.

2. Make sure you follow an X pattern when tightening the face place stems. This is critical so that you don't crimp the bars. I can't count the number of times that I've seen a carbon bar (from Easton, Kestrel, Zipp, and Stella, among others) that has either the top or bottom crimped because of uneven tightening. Most of the stem instructions refer to this extensively.

3. Have an LBS install carbon bars. Why? It makes us responsible for it. If we screw up at our shop, we take the hit because we're supposed to know what we're doing. Very often, distributors and manufacturers have a crash-replacement or goodwill prices for stuff that is damaged in a way that is not covered by warranty (either a crash, an installation issue, etc.).

I've seen a few Modolo bars, and they are sweet looking. I like the ride I took on my teammate's bike who rides them and liked them. I think he was riding a 4-bolt Ritchey stem, which I believe is an accurate 31.8.


----------



## hackmechanic (Feb 14, 2003)

*very important to consider this...*

Perhaps the biggest reason why Tahoe Gator will not get a warranty is because the bars weren't necessarily installed correctly despite using a torque wrench. The torque specs usually come with the stem and will indicate the maximum amount of torque the stem can handle without failing. This is a number completely independent of the bar and may exceed the bar's limits. When tightening a carbon bar (or any lightweight bar for that matter) into a stem follow Bruno's instructions but only tighten the bar until it holds fast and no tighter. The fact that TG tightened to the stem specs means he likely exceeded the bar manufacturers spec even if Modolo didn't include a spec with the bar. The stem spec is for a "maximum" torque, not a "recommended" torque.

Another example that's bike related is tires and rims. Mavic suggests the max. PSI for their Open Pro rim is 115 where a Vredestein tire is rated for 145. To blame Mavic for a failed rim despite inflating a Vredestein stem to the proper spec is absurd.

Unfortunately I think Tahoe Gator will SOL on getting a warranty. Chalk it up to being an expensive learning experience and replace the bar with a more tolerant alloy version.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

*what to do with the bar now ...*

FWIW, I did follow both the bar's and the stem's instructions carefully, which included tightening the bolts in a cross pattern and not over tightening. I used the torque wrench to make sure I did not overtighten and always tested the tightness with my own hands to make sure it was reasonable. 

Sadly, had Ibex not outright dismissed my warranty claim I wouldn't be so irked. I even expresssed my willingness to buy a matching Modolo stem to avoid repeat ... but $175 for a replacement bar is rediculous.

Yeah, I guess I'm SOL ... in the meantime I'm thinking up some good uses for a cracked Modolo bar:

- pasta sauce stirrer

- drill some holes in it and make a flute

- mount it to a lawnmower to merge yard chores and riding

- saw it into narrow pieces to make carbon fiber jewelry rings

- put a garden hose attachment on one end, a plug on the other, and tiny holes all over to make a lawn sprinkler

- bolt it to the wall to make 2 coat hanging hooks

Ideas welcome


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Could always screw it into the wall to make a bike rack.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Mr. Gator, did you contact Modolo yet? What did the company say?


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Don't take the "I'm SOL" attitude - ask to speak to someone in charge*

And tell them how many posts in message boards you are going make about how poor their prodcuts are until they deal w/ you.

I am telling you, you just have to give them the impression that you will not go away... like Thomas Vockler in the pyrenees, you will keep coming back to pester them.


-nik





Tahoe Gator said:


> FWIW, I did follow both the bar's and the stem's instructions carefully, which included tightening the bolts in a cross pattern and not over tightening. I used the torque wrench to make sure I did not overtighten and always tested the tightness with my own hands to make sure it was reasonable.
> 
> Sadly, had Ibex not outright dismissed my warranty claim I wouldn't be so irked. I even expresssed my willingness to buy a matching Modolo stem to avoid repeat ... but $175 for a replacement bar is rediculous.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

> I am telling you, you just have to give them the impression that you will not go away...


I agree 100%. Just keep at it until you get good results.

But if all else fails, you could always use the the spent bar as an enema tube for use up someone's a$$ at Ibex.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

*No one home at Modolo*

Unfortunately, inquiries into Modolo (website email) go unanswered. Either they are like their US distributor Ibex or are on holiday given it's summer in Europe.

I did send the link to this post to Ibex. I received no reply and sense they probably don't care, but it makes me feel better seeing over 1,000 reads and the certainty (for example, as described by one guy about to buy a Modolo bar) that they will sell a few less bars as a result and that others might be spared similar grief


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

RBR has a sister board for MTB with an Ibex post. An Ibex CSR is an active participant: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=33736


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Aluminum bar?*



Slip Stream said:


> RBR has a sister board for MTB with an Ibex post. An Ibex CSR is an active participant: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=33736


Get an AL bar, and you'll be all set. No worries about cracking the carbon bar (because obviously it's aluminium and all), and then there wouldn't be a need for this silly thread that I keep replying to (OK, so I'm silly as well), and just use your old carbon for whatever it is you choose.


----------



## CaptCaliber (Feb 3, 2002)

*109gram bar! Where to buy?*

If you could produce a carbon bar that weighs 90gr less than an aluminum TTT Prima 199, I will buy it right now. Oh yeah, you can't.... Or you could, but it wouldn't support a child's weight.

I constantly amazed by all the US racers (in crits no less!) on carbon bars. Oh well, I guess teeth are over-rated.




LowCel said:


> Hmmm, lets see. My bar weighs 90 grams less than an aluminum bar that was actually smaller than it replaced. However, I could care less about the weight savings, what I buy them for is because they absorb almost all of the road vibrations.
> 
> BTW, exactly who are you to tell people how to or not to spend their money. Also, if you are a 300 pound rider on a carbon frame then I really don't think you need to be giving advice.
> 
> Oh, one last thing.....I can afford them therefore I will continue to buy them!


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Amen brother...*



CaptCaliber said:


> If you could produce a carbon bar that weighs 90gr less than an aluminum TTT Prima 199, I will buy it right now. Oh yeah, you can't.... Or you could, but it wouldn't support a child's weight.
> 
> I constantly amazed by all the US racers (in crits no less!) on carbon bars. Oh well, I guess teeth are over-rated.


Amen brother, amen.

I like my teeth in my head, so no carbon bars for me please. I don't think such a bar exists that is 109 grams. If so, someone has cut some off of that bar and tossed it into the trash somewhere along the way. Yeah, I know, carbon bars allegedly absorb all of this road shock stuff...


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> Amen brother, amen.
> 
> I like my teeth in my head, so no carbon bars for me please. I don't think such a bar exists that is 109 grams. If so, someone has cut some off of that bar and tossed it into the trash somewhere along the way. Yeah, I know, carbon bars allegedly absorb all of this road shock stuff...


If you read my post in context you will see that it stated that it was 90 grams lighter than the bar that it replaced. Now, if you check out the rest of the post I really don't think anyone was even asking your opinion on whether or not they should ride carbon. Maybe I'm wrong, but did anyone see anything asking "should I ride carbon?"

Also, magnolialover, what the h#ll is your problem? I have done a search on your threads and over 50% of them are just negatives trying get people upset. Most people call this trolling. I noticed you a while back when you were constantly being a jerk in your posts. 

Until you got involved with this thread it was a very positive thread. People trying to offer suggestions to the original poster. After you gave your two cents the thread went off track, as most of the threads you participate in seem to do. Do you not have anything better to do with your time?


----------



## ibexbikes (Apr 28, 2004)

*IBEX Bicycles is not the same as Ibex Distributors*



Slip Stream said:


> RBR has a sister board for MTB with an Ibex post. An Ibex CSR is an active participant: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=33736


The Ibex company that distributes Modolo has nothing to do with IBEX Bicycles. The post you referenced is by the owner of IBEX Bicycles. Our website is www.ibexbikes.com. Check out our bikes there, but please do not confuse us with the parts distributor under discussion in this thead.

Thanks,
IBEX Bicycles


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

ibexbikes said:


> The Ibex company that distributes Modolo has nothing to do with IBEX Bicycles. The post you referenced is by the owner of IBEX Bicycles. Our website is www.ibexbikes.com. Check out our bikes there, but please do not confuse us with the parts distributor under discussion in this thead.
> 
> Thanks,
> IBEX Bicycles


Glad you cleared that up I just took for granted they were one and the same.


----------



## 996vtwin (May 11, 2004)

*Fat Wanna Be Cat 5 racer*



magnolialover said:


> Get an AL bar, and you'll be all set. No worries about cracking the carbon bar (because obviously it's aluminium and all), and then there wouldn't be a need for this silly thread that I keep replying to (OK, so I'm silly as well), and just use your old carbon for whatever it is you choose.


Seriously man...you must be a dinosaur...Why dont you recommend some chromoly bars....hell they are ligher than mild steel. But seriously Carbon is stronger per weight than any metal I know of so that makes it better. In this universe some people evolve as do the innovations....on the other hand we have 300lb Cat 5 Dinosaurs that are still pumping their steelie Bianchis with a WW2 Helmet on and toes straps. Carbon is in....get with it.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

996vtwin said:


> Carbon is in....get with it.


That's right - and remember, we're ALL "carbon-based units" anyway, tho' some of us are not so light and still break eaiser than we should.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Carbon is stronger... But...*



996vtwin said:


> Seriously man...you must be a dinosaur...Why dont you recommend some chromoly bars....hell they are ligher than mild steel. But seriously Carbon is stronger per weight than any metal I know of so that makes it better. In this universe some people evolve as do the innovations....on the other hand we have 300lb Cat 5 Dinosaurs that are still pumping their steelie Bianchis with a WW2 Helmet on and toes straps. Carbon is in....get with it.


Carbon is stronger, yes. But if you clamp it wrong, and cut the braid of the carbon weave, you're screwed, which will mean possible bar failure, and loss of teeth and or other serious injuries. I do have 2 carbon bikes, so I know about the benefits of carbon fibers in bicycle manufacturing. Dinosaur because I like my face to remain intact? Mister, I've seen several, and by several I mean about 10 carbon bar failures over the past 2 years in criteriums. One second, Joe Blow is riding along, next minute, bar snaps, face plant, injuries. So I have seen carnage as a result of people riding carbon bars, and if some a-hole snaps their bar while they're riding next to me, and takes me out, then there's going to be some repercussions, after he gets out of the hospital of course. On the other hand, I've yet to see an aluminum bar fail without some sort of serious crash being involved. Some carbon bars are not lighter than aluminum bars so that blows out of the water the whole "weight" saving theory. Road shock you say? I say, you're probably riding a bike with a carbon fork already, so your road ride is plushy enough.. Just because it's carbon, doesn't make it better.


----------



## MGS9500 (Aug 19, 2004)

Just for the record, I bought the same bar from C.C. I asked what stem to use as I wanted no question as to warranty issues. They told me they would warranty the stem if I used the Ritchey WCS stem.

I've used the bar and stem on two bikes, multiple assemblies and re-assemblies on the stem and bars.

I have never had a problem.

I tighten the screws till the are tight. I do not use a torque wrench on the Ritchey stem.


----------



## dhkaiser (Nov 12, 2007)

I have had 2 pairs of these bars, both now useless. The first pair developed a bulge along the edge of the Modolo stem I was using. The retailer replaced the bars telling me that I was not allowed to mess with tightening the new bars: they'd install them and if the new bars needed to be loosened/tightened they'd do it for me. I ignored their rule. I always use a Park torque wrench and I am careful and, as noted, it was a Modolo stem. The second pair appeared fine but when taken out of the stem were significantly creased along the clamp line at the 6 o'clock position. Obviously a Snap-on torque wrench is going to be more accurate but Park should good enough to fall within the design envelope. Not sure what I'm going to do next (other than avoid Modolo).


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

OK, why is a newbie reviving a thread that died 3 friggin years ago? I mean, it's so old, AJS responded to it!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

He/she probably did a search on these bars, found this thread, and posted a reply without looking at how old the thread was. Me, I didn't even know that Modolo was still in business. Used to use their brakes in the 80's, but haven't used anything from them since. Heck, I didn't even like their brakes over Campy, but I got a deal on them back in the 80's. Last year I replaced the Modolo brakes with some Campy Super Record ones. Much better.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I was laughing because I didn't realize the date on the thread. I was about to post that you'd have to search long and hard to find a shop that even knew what Modolo was....

Interestingly enough the fact that these guys admit to touching the bars is shocking enough. In my shop days the peeps would come in a swear they never touched the bars. The best was when husband his cracked wifes bars, tells us he didn't touch them. We knew better as it a had new stem we didn't sell. We can't call him a liar so we call to give the guy his options for replacement and his wife anaswers, then tells us she didn't know he was trying to fool us and was mad at him. Going on that the husband had ordered a new stem and installed it himself. We pull the stem and the douche had cracked the carbon steerer too.... 

A few months later he asks for a job.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

hackmechanic said:


> Perhaps the biggest reason why Tahoe Gator will not get a warranty is because the bars weren't necessarily installed correctly despite using a torque wrench. The torque specs usually come with the stem and will indicate the maximum amount of torque the stem can handle without failing. This is a number completely independent of the bar and may exceed the bar's limits. When tightening a carbon bar (or any lightweight bar for that matter) into a stem follow Bruno's instructions but only tighten the bar until it holds fast and no tighter. The fact that TG tightened to the stem specs means he likely exceeded the bar manufacturers spec even if Modolo didn't include a spec with the bar. The stem spec is for a "maximum" torque, not a "recommended" torque.



Easton won't give a recommended torque for their forks. They say refer to the stem's recommendation. Of course the stem manufacturer has no idea of what kind of fork it's being mated to and vice versa. I've switched back to aluminum steerers for that reason- although fewer and fewer aluminum steerers are being made...


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I haven't read all of all the posts so this may be redundant.

Did the LBS that sold you the bar know what kind of stem you had? 

If they did and the bars are not made to be used with that stem, I'd say that they are fully rsponsible for the damage and should replace the bar at no cost to you.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

*Check the date on the first post*



tornado said:


> I haven't read all of all the posts so this may be redundant.
> 
> Did the LBS that sold you the bar know what kind of stem you had?
> 
> If they did and the bars are not made to be used with that stem, I'd say that they are fully rsponsible for the damage and should replace the bar at no cost to you.


The OP has not only replaced the stem by now, but has probably replaced the wheels so he could run those new-fangled pneumatic tires.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

most protour riders use aluminum bars and stems--cyclingnews has these spec'd out-a lot of FSA energy's and ITM millenium's. The whole vibration damping issue of carbon bars seems like a solution looking for a problem. No one ever complained about it before carbon bars went looking for a marketing angle--need something to sell bars that cost 2-4 more than a basically equivalent aluminum one.

O'Grady won Paris-Roubaix on an FSA Gossamer--an alu bar that goes for about $50....


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

Slip Stream said:


> Write Modolo yourself: http://www.modolo.com


I agree with this. Contact the manny, and be nice. Their product failed, but you haven't tried contacting them yet. Explain the situation, and tell them their US importer is not helping at all.

I had an issue with some clothing that fell apart on me, and went through the same steps you followed (LBS>Importer) with no joy.

I contacted the manufacturer, told them the story, and they pushed back, saying it was not thier problem.

I made it clear to them that it was, as their name was all over the product, and that I would bad mouth them every chance I got unless they replaced the clothing (I was giving them the benefit of the doubt that their product was good).

Anyway, they sent me a replacement, and that failed too. I let them know that I would praise their customer service, but not their product. And then said 'Good Day, sir'


----------



## MaxMod (Jul 6, 2012)

*modolo*

Dear ,

I am new to this forum , and i work for Modolo in Italy 

i'm very disappointed to hear this trouble, modolo websites had some problem , due to the inefficence of our webmaster partner that did big mistake.

if you have any question please fell free to answer to with no spaces)

serena @modolo.com 
nico @modolo.com


Modolo is a little italian reality , it has not been bought by some asian manifacturer , is a family brand , we design our product and take care about all the things .

At modolo office the worker are Domenico Modolo (my father ) Serena Modolo (my mother)
Alexandere Modolo (brother )& me .

Thee wheels are hand made by ourselves , assembled with the best product avaiable by our partner such as Sapim Spokes and japanese super sliding sealed bearings.

Hope this will make idea more clear ,

we still improve our web comunication , and we apologize for the lack of comunication , feel free to use the mail above for direct contact .

have a nice day

Maximilian Modolo

[


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Only took 8 years for a reply. Go Modolo


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like someone at Modolo just discovered this newfangled internet thingy.









------------------------


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Holy Thread Dredge! Is this a first? I don't think I've ever seen an old thread dredged up twice like this. First by AlexCad5 after 3 years, with a post that isn't even relevant to the original subject. Then by Modolo, almost 5 years after that, which doesn't address the original subject of the warranty - only their internet issues. Thanks for that, Modolo.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> Then by Modolo, almost 5 years after that, which doesn't address the original subject of the warranty - only their internet issues. Thanks for that, Modolo.


Wow... If they hadn't re-bumped it, I and a legion of other users who didn't see it originally, would never have seen it. Since there doesn't seem to have been a successful resolution to the original topic (and since Modolo is still apparently a small family-owned business that doesn't honor warranty), I'll know to avoid their products.

Funny how PR works.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> So you guys are buying lightweight carbon bars at a ridiculous cost... Seems as though I've seen plenty of aluminum bars that are almost as light (within grams), and they don't seem to develop this cracking problem. Call me crazy, but if you're spending $260 on a set of bars, you're nuts or have more money than sense.


*LMAO!!* You're exactly correct. Here comes some rep for you.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Except he hasn't posted on RBR since 2009. (At least under that name).


----------



## Rider Dave (Jul 6, 2012)

Surprising in this day and age with so much competition.that a company is not concerned with brand loyalty and do not stand behind their products. 
Lesson learned and yes pass it on and on. Modolo gets bad review instead of praise


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I really liked my NOS Modolo Aero brake levers.

They were made of high-tech plastic and had a great shape and were very comfortable.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

As they say better late than never! I would still contact them about it.


----------



## halfghan (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

